# How many lights do you EDC? Part 2



## z_mrlysle (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey everyone! I was just wondering something. How many lights do you EDC? You can include a keychain light if you have one on your keychain. My wife makes fun of me and maybe I am a little over the top, but I always have three (3) lights on me. :devil: A Titanium Innovations Ti CA1 on my keychain, my HDS 170t in my right front pocket on the bezel down clip, and either a Fenix LD10 or my Quark Turbo Limited edition Ti S3 in their holsters on my belt beside my Leatherman Charge. Usually I kinda forget about my keychain light, so I'm always only mindful of my HDS and my belt light, but bottom line is, I still always carry 3 lights. Poking fun at this flashaholic is fine and permitted but I still want to know what you all EDC! Thanks and Happy New Year to everyone! :wave:

Original thread How many flashlights do you EDC?
Now closed to avoid confusion.
Norm


----------



## cistallus (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

(Wow, all posts gone - following is a repost of what I originally posted on 1/8/11)

Neck chain (usually under my shirt): 38DD
Jeans key pocket: LiteFlux LF2X (w/10440) clipped to it, riding inside pocket with clip outside
Jeans right pocket: HDS Ra Clicky 170T (w/16340) with flat button tailcap, riding inside pocket with clip outside
Keychain: 4Sevens Quark Mini 123 (w/16340), removable via McGizmo 25mm gate clip
Keychain backup: Photon Microlight II, via small split ring
Coat pocket (or backpack in summer): JetBeam Jet-III M R2 (w/18650)
Coat inside pocket: ZebraLight H501w on a davidt1 type shoelace neckband/headband
Backpack: iTP A1 EOS (w/16340)
Backpack: iTP A3 EOS Upgrade Edition, Blue (w/L92)
Backpack and inside coat pocket: accessories: spare batteries (primary and rechargeable), diffusers, clips

I realize that I'm seriously deficient in lights - need some for left pants and coat pockets, tiny one for wallet, ... 

Three years ago, all I had was the Photon. Two years ago I got the LF2X, ran across CPF in the process, something burrowed into my mind, and now look what happened ...  :shakehead


----------



## jjoustfrost (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two!
Primary: Sunwayman V10R on belt
Secondary: 4Sevens Mini CR2 on keychain


----------



## jtblue (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Man this thread got cut down a little since I last saw it.

I don't EDC anything since I gave away my Fenix E01 as an emergency Christmas present; currently, the closest thing to an EDC is my glovebox light, a 6PL with Malkoff M61WLL


----------



## choombak (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Three. One 1xAA/1xCR123 in the backpack, and one 1xAAA on keychain, and another 1xAAA UV on the keychain.


----------



## Justin Loong (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Three. 
Surefire E2D LED (120)
E1e with KL4 head
Petzl e-Lite


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Lately VanIsleDSM Quad 5.6A R4 (3 level) in a Oveready HA Natural 6P with FETtie in a conceleco holster, back pocket a Oveready M2-50 (Neutral) on a 6P. If I've got my computer bag with me that opens up a lot more - always the L1 running on a AA and the flavour of the week (Ti 2xAA Pak, Ti VME head with M31W)


----------



## notsobrite (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

2 for me: quark aatactical w/14500 to clip on my hat and solarforce l2 w/xm-l drop-in that i carry in my tool pouch.


----------



## Ishango (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

My EDC rotates often, because I like pretty much all of my lights, but some are used more than others. This is my most standard setup currently.

Normally this is my EDC setup (freetime and wearing jeans at work)
Jeans coin pocket: Fenix E05 or iTP EOS A3 upgrade
Jeans right pocket: Zebralight SC51W or Quark MiNi AA
Coat inside pocket: (Changes the most) Olight T10/T15 or Fenix L1T or other nice light (whatever I feel like carrying or expect to need).
Coat left pocket: Some spare Fauxtons (DX) to give away.
Keychain: Fenix E01 blue and Photon MicroLight II and eGear Pico Zipper Lite
Messenger bag / Laptop bag: Led Lenser P3 

While wearing my business suit:
Jacket inside pocket: Small light like Quark MiNi AA or iTP A3 or Fenix E05
No other lights except for the ones in my coat and bag.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I EDC 2 lights 99% of the time. I carry a Quark AA R5, regular UI, tactical tail, deep carry clip, & run it on a 14500 Li-ion. I also carry a Fenix LD01 on my keychain & run it on a eneloop or sometimes a lithium primary.

When I go camping or on vacation is when it gets ridiculous. When camping I EDC a Zebralight SC60 or maybe a Quark AA2 or maybe a Quark with the 18650 body...all these choices are for increased runtimes over my Quark AA. I also throw in my EagleTac M3C4 XM-L and my Olight M30 for power. I have a wife & 3 kids, and carry several lights for them too which includes our quarks & zebralights.


----------



## pighunt (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Only 2. 

Fenix EO1 on the keyring and a 4sevens quark mini 123


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two lights here. The LF2XT is in the pocket and the Arc AAA is on the keychain. If I have a coat the SC50w+ might sneak into its pocket.

Geoff


----------



## Glock27 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Normally 2. 
A ZebraLight H50 and a SC60w(Left front pocket). 
Before I got the SC60 I carried a Jet III Mw in a holster.

G27


----------



## parboy (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Usually 2-3 lights. I have a watch battery style led on my keys. In my left front pocket I rotate between a lumapower incendio v3+, lumapower trust 1, or a fenix pd31. On my EDC pack I keep an eagletac t20c2 mkII. Also in the pack I have spare 123 primaries, rcr123, 18650's and 14500's. Oh, and the GT kit for the incendio is in the pack as well.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Three nowadays:

Preon 1 Ti Clicky in right shirt pocket (comes in handy at work, and I actually use the strobe for something!)
Zebralight SC51 or DST TLR in "flashlight pocket" of pants
Preon REVO SS on my keychain (rotates with a Maratac AAA and a IlluminaTi AAA)


----------



## boulder (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

1 or 2.
Currently, in my pocket, is my Moddoo Triple v3.10 Neutral in a Z44 bezel on a TL-34 body with a Z49 McClicky hard-press running on an AW IMR 18350! Quite a Lego there, I know.

Included in my rotation, I have a 9P bored body with 2x 18500s for when I want longer runtime on my triple. HDS high cri clicky. Surefire L1 soon to get an XM-L. An LX2. And an aluminium macs sst50 on the way


----------



## coyote (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

the four 1xAAA in my avatar: *Millermods, Mako, E05 & Tiny* (but replacing the tiny with upcoming tiny II)


----------



## deranged_coder (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Currently EDC 2 lights on me, a Quark 123 in my right front pants pocket and a Maratac AAA on my keys.

Though in my jacket I have a Quark 123^2 and in my Maxpedition Proteus I have a Quark AA and Quark AA^2.


----------



## CMX (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I EDC a EO3 on my keychain, Preon 2 without clicky in my back right pocket and also during the summer a fenix ld20 in my front left pocket lens up and in the winter either the LD20 in the coat pocket or a 18650 light depending on the day.


----------



## 00Moonshine (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Depends on whether I'm at work or not.

If I'm on duty, it's 3 - Streamlight SL20 in the squad car, SF 6P with a Malkoff M61 drop in mounted on my rifle, and a SF E2D LED Defender on my belt.

If off duty, just 1, a SF E1B in my pocket.


----------



## nightowl66 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

fenix E01


----------



## bodhran (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Quark Mini CR2 WW in watch pocket and HDS High CRI on belt.


----------



## Forward_clicky (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

For me its an ITP A3 EOS.
Very bright for such a small light.
Possibly looking for a AA light (or 2) sometime in the future for edc as well.


----------



## jssp78 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

currently 3.
Peak Eiger level 2.
Revo around my neck.
Surefire E1L.


----------



## Per Arne (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

- SureFire E2L AA Outdoorsman w/ Veleno 3 mode Neutral White LED Drop-in, 2x Titanium 3V Lithium Batteries and Delrin Tailstanding shroud
- SureFire G2Z Tan w/ USMC Bezel, L-F HO-6 incan, McClicky switch with Delrin Tailstanding shroud
- Blue Clicky Preon AAA 
- Quark 123Ax2 Tactical Neutral White w/ Tailstanding switch and Fenix Camping Lampshape 
- Quark AA w/ Tailstanding switch useing Titanium 3V AA Lithium battery
- Red MiniMini Maglite AA w/ F04, TerraLUX TLE-5EX White LED useing Titanium 3V AA Lithium battery and Bite-a-Lite mouthpiece
- Green Spyderco Photon Micro Freedom White LED
- Titanium Fenix L0 AAA LED 
- SS Fenix LD01 AAA

Usually I always have a backpack or similar with me with spare batteries, spare lights, tools, First Aid Kit etc. 

Be safe out there!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

On person; 

Work:
-3 or 4; always an R/C for my main light (E2L-AA on Duraloops) and another SF running on primaries (usually L1/E1L), and an Inova Microlight on my badge holder for when I forget my "pocket light". Oh, and a Streamlight Stylus in my pen pocket. 

Home/Out and about: 
-Usually a C2/C3 with Malkoff and a smaller 1 cell (again, L1 or E1L) tucked away in the other pockets, both running on primaries. Once I leave my "comfort zone", I don't like to rely on RC lights.

Work in my pack:
-5 to 6; 2-3 G2/6P's running on B65's, and 2-3 smaller lights either running on R/C's or primaries. I ALWAYS have 1 light that runs on primaries, and and SC1 filled with 6 new SF123's.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

at very least 2.. normal is 3. sometimes 4 or more (and this is the ones i carry on me.. bag and car etc is different matter) i do have some kind of rotation going on.. not as much as i used to. i tend to rotate the extras on top of the main 2-3 lights.

1: quark AA tactical (neutral tint) in holster. always with me. 
2: lummi raw al (neutral) in my keychain. (this is sometimes rotated with itp A3/ quark mini aa)
3: l-miniII (neutral tint again) this normally is in my jacket pocket during the winter months.

4: when i go to work, in my work keys there is a itp A3. (or quark miniaa)

5: nitecore d10/zebralight sc50/h501/preon2/quark2cr123/lminiII/fenix tk11/itp a3 are rotated in if i know i might need a light for specific task.. or.. if i just feel the mood of carrying something different. (and this number 5 could actually be the number 3 also)


----------



## monanoke (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Always 3
Solarforce L2p with Nailbender XM-L
Fenix MC10
Streamlight Nano


----------



## Blades (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Five lights. Two of them are Photon's.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two lights. Neutral HDS Clicky and neutral SS Revo


----------



## hodaka (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two. TLR Titanium upgrade ver, and a Streamlight Nano knockoff on my keys.


----------



## Snareman (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Just one at a time for me. I guess I'm taking the calculated risk that my battery isn't going to go that day. If I'm going somewhere important, like last time I was in a blackout I had 3.


----------



## mrlysle (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Hi everyone! Wow, I'm glad to see this old thread get a revival! Since my original post where I started the thread, I've changed a couple things. ( I guess we all do huh?) I picked up a Zebralight SC51 which I really like and always have it in my breast coat pocket. But I just ordered a SC60w, which will really be my first "neutral" tint light. So, if I like it as much as I think I will, it will probably replace my SC51. I changed out my Fenix LD10 for a PD31, which uses 18650's, so I'm thinking it will be easier to carry spares, since the ZL SC60w is also an 18650 light. And I always have my HDS 170 clicky in my right front jeans pocket, and a Fenix LD01 tucked in the other pocket! :naughty: So let's keep this thread rollin' and see what you're "packin"! Very interesting read!


----------



## wrencher (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

On me today. Ra twisty 100r, Arc AAA-Ti, Fenix LD15, VTE w/ M30 on a E to C
body. As always o Arc AAA-P on key chain.


----------



## :)> (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

2 or 3... A Preon Revo on my keychain, a Preon Revo in my wallet (2 is 1 and 1 is none... right?) and either an HDS Clicky or a Surefire E1B in my pocket on occasion. I really love the size, runtime and output of the Revo's... they fit perfect in my wallet and it is a good way to carry a spare battery


----------



## thedukeoftank (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

*Work:*
Main: Quark AA2 Turbo / Xeno F8v6 
Backup/Cap Light: Quark 123 / Quark AA 
Keychain/Floater: EOS A2/A3 / Microstream (mod)

*Play*
Vehicle: 4D LED Maglite (Soon to be modded ... I want to hit 1000lm OTF)
Main: Quark 123 / Quark AA / Nitecore EX11 / EOS A1 SS
Backup/Keychain: EOS A2/A3/ Microstream (mod) /Preon 2

Also, check the sig ... My EDC changes almost daily.

The knives I carry are another story ...


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

On my person, just one; my SC50w+ in a pocket.

In my cycling bag; Quark AA^2 XPGnw and a H51w with headband.

When actually on my bike, Quark AA XPGnw on my handlebars and my Jetbeam Jet-3 Pro ST on my helmet, in addition to above lights.


----------



## lasermax (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

3 at the most surefire e2dl/lx2/e1b


----------



## dickwyn (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two at the moment. ITP A3 EOS Titanium and a Shiningbeam Mini SII


----------



## Patsplace (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Three. Cl1H Dereelight, Pelican Stealth when working and a pocket EO1


----------



## wellu (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I carry two, both on keyring. The Photon Microlight II white beam I have had for ages. It's essential, can't live without it. Only my Leatherman Wave has gotten me out of more troubles then the Microlight. It's tiny, it last forever (on my use) it's bright enough for most purposes. 

Other one is iTP A3 Eos upgrade on lithium. Nice light also. Plenty lumens for its size and price. I'm not a big fan of the twisty swich, thou, so I'm replacing it with a AAA clicky one in the future. Possibly Preon 1 with clicky tail or LF2XT when they come available again. 

When walking my dog in the dark, I also grab my Shiningbeam S-Mini.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

At the moment 4: outside left shirt pocket a McGizmo Ti Haiku, inside right shirt pocket a Ti LF2XT and a Ti Volere, front left jeans pocket a Jetbeam Ti TCR2.


----------



## fl0t (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Right now I rotate these:

-Jetb eam RRT-0 R5 infinite ramping version (today's EDC)
-Novatac 120p modded with a K2 TVOD emitter[FONT=&quot].
-Nitecore EX11
-HDS Ra 170T
[/FONT]


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Generally I EDC a very rotational selection since it depends on what I am reviewing at the moment. Usually it's three lights though. 
- Keychain light in right front pocket - (currently Fenix E01)
- EDC in left front pocket - (currently JETBeam BC10)
- Duty light on right side belt holster - (currently EagleTac T20C2 w/ XM-L Drop-in)

The specifics change very often though.


----------



## papajoe (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Usually two. Dereelight Javelin clipped on hip inside pocket, which sometimes gets left on the dresser at home. Preon II in my shirt pocket. If I forget the Preon, I'm lost. BTW, good thread . . . . . ..


----------



## nightcacher (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

My EDC is a SF C2 with a malkoff M61W drop in. Walking the dog at night I'll bring the Fenix TK35 or the ArmyTek Predator depending where we are going.


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

probably to many!...... or is that possible?:devil:


----------



## afdk (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

 I carry my Surefire E2DL (200 lumen) in my _attache and the Fenix LD01S on the keychain.
_


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two: I rotate my EDC. but more often than not it's an HDS with a Z/L SC30W. back-up. Having an HDS at hand is for me a very secure feeling.


----------



## CSSA (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

One at a time; either a JetBeam PA01, RRT-0, Quark 123^2, or a Fenix LD05.


----------



## BigD64 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Currently 3-5 depending on if I have a jacket on or not. 
1. 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo
2. Surefire E1B Backup
3. Fenix LD01 in SS
4. Photon Rex
5. depends on where I am right now 4Sevens Quark AA Tactical


----------



## wfturnerm4 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

When working I use the Olight M20, that is my EDWC
Every Day Working Carry light


----------



## zehnmm (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two:
1. E01 on keychain
2. Tri-EDC in pocket


----------



## kansas cat (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I carry 3..
ITP A3 Eos Titanium
Lumapower Incendio V3 with R5
Olight M20 Warrior


----------



## drillbit (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I carry 3:
ITP A3, Quark Mini XM-L, and an ITP SC1.

update: Still 3: ITP SC1, Sunwayman V10R, L3 L10-219


----------



## motherfletcher (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

at least 3:

button cell light on keys
Quark 123 tactical in pocket
LD20 Q5 and/or P20A2 MkII

Just ordered a couple more lights, so that number might change (increase )


----------



## low (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Just one.

Low


----------



## Thefo (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two for me...a Fenix E01 and a Quark Mini 123 TI


----------



## Thermion (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

At Work 3: HDS 140GT, Eagletac P100A2, Streamlight Enduro headlight.
Rest of the time 2: HDS 140GT, ArcAAA on the keychain


----------



## ScottG (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

EDC two to three lights. It varies.

4Sevens Q MiNiX 123. Versatile with its three modes, reasonable power on high, nice usable flood, tint is nice (not greenish) and I carry it all the time so it's used the most.

Fenix LD01 or E01, depending on which set of keys I have that day.

I will also carry a 47's Q123 NW tactical or a Q123 S2 for more throw and when I'm wearing a jacket. But the MiNiX gets the prize for favorite for the smaller size.

The HDS Rotary is on the way and will change up things just a little.


----------



## ReturnFormer (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

i usually have 1-3, although it just struck me that i could increase that to four, as i have a button-cell keylight i could attach to a clip on the outside of my backpack. id have it on my keychain, but i dont like my pockets to get too bulky...

i usually have my m20 warrior on me, and if im going biking at night/early morning ill have the nebo redline that i use for a bike light with me also. if ive got my backpack with me, then ive also got a 1xAAA light in a pocket of it.


----------



## BRO (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Fenix LD01 on my key chain at all times. I used to carry my HDS 170 in a holster on my EDC bag and it I went to a night function, I would move the HDS to my belt. Now I am going to rotate my HDS and my Surefire E1B. If I leave town I add a larger third light to my truck or car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

 Only Surefire LX2


----------



## trbofrek (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

only two on a regular basis, realized i need more on me! still trying to find a good lightweight/bright keychain light. any recommendations?

clipped in left pocket: hds 170T
at least one in the backpack: surefire 6p w/ malkoff m60, mcclicky and/or nitecore d10


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



trbofrek said:


> only two on a regular basis, realized i need more on me! still trying to find a good lightweight/bright keychain light. any recommendations?


 
I highly recommend the Preon REVO in stainless or the Preon 1. I now EDC both every day.


----------



## kadinh (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

usually just one, either a 4-7 quark AA with a 14500 inside, or a CR123x2 neutral white. But I have been known to carry one plus an Elektrolumens EDC-MCE also.


----------



## Mike Docherty (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two at work:

1) Surefire 9P bored for 18500's with Overready/Torchlab L1N drop in
2) Surefire 6P bored for 18650 with Malkoff M60. 

off duty:

Surefire G2 with aftermarket pocket clip (had to remove .0040" from the bezel for reliable function) and Malkoff M61 drop-in

I use McClickies or Surfire clickies on all my lights.

All my key chains have the little LED lights that Lighhound gives away. 

I also keep a Digilight T12 with Solarforce R5 drop-in in my vehicle.


----------



## MartinDWhite (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I feel out of place in this thread...I only carry one light on my person. A Malkoff MD2 with Triple XPG 3mode neutal from Oveready. Sometimes I alternate an M61W in a different MD2 host as my EDC. One is always in my front left pocket. In my EDC Bag, which is always close, there are two more lights. A Malkoff Wildcat MD4 and a light flux LF2XT, along with spare batteries.


----------



## bjt3833 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Depends on if I am wearing one my shirts with 2 chest pockets if I am then 
Preon II right chest pocket
ITP A3 neck lanyard
One of my various P60 lights or Quark turbo


So to answer the question: 3 most of the time.


----------



## Fluffy Ops (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

First of all, before I answer the question of this thread, I must inform to all of you that I loce weaving jeabs. :wave:

I always EDC two lights:

*-an Investors Group micro LED light*

It is one of those cheap company advertising lights. Yes, I know... it's not a brand name light... but it's bright and, therefore useful!

*-a 4Sevens Quark AA-2 (Regular) S2 Edition flashlight*

This is a very reliable and versatile tool that I cannot leave my house without it in my pocket or on my belt. I attach a small red carabiner on the D-ring of the included Quark holster. This light has replaced my previous Rayovac SE3AAAMN-B EDC light.

The reason I made such an odd comment at the beginning of this post is because a pair of jeans allows me to EDC these 2 lights very comfortable without compromising the convenience and accessibility of my lights. For the microlight, I carry it on my keychain in the small side pocket inside the right pocket (you know the two pockets on the right side of jeans). As for the Quark AA-2, I carry it in its holster on my belt or have it in my left pocket if my shirt is tucked in (so it is concealed).


----------



## lpd226 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

On duty: jetbeam jet III m R5 (on belt), jetbeam rrt-0 (on tac vest pocket) and quark mini 123 s2 (on neck lanyard)

Off duty: quark 123 regular r5 with tac tail cap bezel down (left front pocket), quark mini 123 s2 (neck lanyard)


----------



## aceo07 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Just 1 EDC. HDS EDC U60 modded and extra battery in jacket/coat.

I rarely need to use it, but it's small enough to always have it in pants pocket.


----------



## sethistruckin (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

At work usually a Preon 2 S2 in my shirt pocket, and a Mini 123 WW in my cargo pants pocket.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

1 but there are is also a headlamp in my GHB.


----------



## pblanch (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I carry:
Fenix E05 on keys
Fenix L15 in pocket near my wallet.

If I am at work:
As above alternating between.
PD 20 PD30


----------



## AIRASSAULT18B (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Fenix LD 15 on keys

Insight M6X LED mounted on a G-21

Surefire 6PX Tactical on belt

Surefire 6PX Pro in truck

Surefire Saint *PRN*


----------



## chiphead (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two, always have a back up!

chiphead


----------



## mrlysle (May 3, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

We were having fun with this thread the latter part of last year, and since my EDC has changed with the aquisition of some new lights since I started it, I wanted to revive it a little and see what is being EDC'd now. I still carry my HDS 170t, but I have a Fenix PD31 on my belt, my Illumina CA1 Ti in the pouch beside my Leatherman Charge Ti, a Fenix LD01 on a lanyard around my neck, and a Sunwayman V10R Ti in a pocket somewhere! There's always others close at hand, in my "go bag" or whatever, but these I carry on me always. Everyone still carrying multiple lights or am I the only one the needs to be "commited"? LOL :devil:


----------



## JS_280 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

4 lights:

Quark AA Tactical R5 with 14500
ZebraLight H51Fw or QMiniX 123
ITP A3 EOS Upgraded R5 on keys
Quark AA^2 Tactical S2 in my EDC Trauma Kit


----------



## bondr006 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Updated and moved to post #112


----------



## LedTed (May 3, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Hello all,

I carry a NiteCore D10 clipped to my front left jeans pocket.

I keep another NiteCore D10 in my EDC bag; along with a spare battery.


----------



## MichaelD (May 4, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Just one, a 4Sevens Quark AA Tactical with an AW 14500 Li-Ion cell. It's a heckuva nice little light if you ask me.


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Usually a primary and a back-up. Occasionally I'll carry three but one is usually a AAA on a neck lanyard. The reason that I don't carry more is due to all of the other EDC stuff I'm carrying, wallet, phone, keys, knives, pistol, mag, etc.


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

1.Fenix E01
2.Tank007 HM-01 (blackcat)
3.Tank007 E06


----------



## cratz2 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

LD01 'ALWAYS always'... in the keychain.

Old HDS 'ALMOST always'... unless I'm wearing dress slacks or thinner casual pants.


----------



## robertrock (May 4, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

On my person:
Fenix LD01 on my keychain.
Sunwayman M10R in rf pocket.

In my PF2:
Surefire L1 Lumamax
Streamlight Stylus Pro

So, 4 light in total.


----------



## arosner3 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Just one - My 4Sevens Preon 2


----------



## Night Slayer (May 4, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

That depends entirely on how lazy I am compared to how dark I plan on it being in any given location throughout my operational area...Right now at home I have a Dorcy 1aaa and a [email protected] solitaire sitting next to 23 other lights on the counter as I type this  I am new here be patient, you'll see them in due time. Anyhow a Rayovac 1aaa is an absolute minimum, with the most common being a mini [email protected] in standard or modified trim.


----------



## Tomppa (May 5, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

- Fenix LD01 on my keys

- one bigger in my coat pocket, there is one permanently on every coat (D10, T2C20MKII XM-L, L2P XM-L, TK11, PD30, Yezl Z1 XM-L)

- plus TK35 when out with dogs

Work: LD01 on keys, L2P in holster, Suprabeam Q3 in pocket, Fenix HL20 on helmet


----------



## RedLED (May 5, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Here it is, as of today:

McGizmo Haiku
McGizmo Clicky/VME Ti Head/Malkoff M31 (Nothing else like this, really!!!)
Muyshondt Aeon
Photon Fanatic Ti AAA Killer
Photon Fanatic La Petite Killer W/ Peter Atwood Bead on paracord lanyard 24/7
Photon Micro Light W/ Shroud in White
4 Sevens Ti. MiNi CR-2

Insanity? Yes!

Could please someone do an independent audit of how much all this comes to dollar wise? I Don't think I can do it...


----------



## JCK (May 5, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Usually just one, got my preon 1 S2 that I've started carrying, nice form factor and handy to have around. But I dont always carry it. 




bondr006 said:


> Right now I have 6 lights on me.
> 
> HDS EDC Tactical 200 Clipped Bezel Down in Right Front Pocket
> ZebraLight SC60 Clipped Bezel Down in Left Front Pocket
> ...


 
do you use all six lights? I'm not criticising you, just wondering whats your logic behind carrying 6 lights? I'm guessing you have a specific reason? or do you just carry them to try some new ones out?


----------



## Rolex John (May 5, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Right now, I normally have one on my person (4Sevens Preon 2) and one in the car (Fenix TK12). 

I'm going to start using a gear bag (have one on order - 5.11 MOAB6) and I'll likely keep my Thrunite Neutron 2C in the bag.


----------



## RedLED (May 11, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



JCK said:


> Usually just one, got my preon 1 S2 that I've started carrying, nice form factor and handy to have around. But I dont always carry it.
> 
> 
> 
> do you use all six lights? I'm not criticising you, just wondering whats your logic behind carrying 6 lights? I'm guessing you have a specific reason? or do you just carry them to try some new ones out?


 

Well, I listed 7...Aren't you going to ask me if I use them?:sigh:


----------



## JCK (May 11, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



RedLed said:


> Well, I listed 7...Aren't you going to ask me if I use them?:sigh:


 
Well I'm sure you use them, but what do you use all 7 for? 
I'd imagine after 3 or 4 all of one's lighting needs would be covered?


----------



## Draz (May 11, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

wether im at home in jeans or at work in business attire it's a 6th gen L1 with E1b clip and delerin tail shroud.

At work it clips bezel down on my dress belt and doesn't look "too" out of place.

The L1 also serves double duty as my car light and get home bag light. I work an hour from home all interstate driving so if I had to hoof it to my bug out spot (my house) it would do just fine. I am a minimalist at heart. It keeps my wallet happy....


----------



## apfevervictim (May 11, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Four here at work:

Fenix LD01ss on keychain
Nitecore D11 w/14500 on my belt (previously a Jetbeam MkII I.B.S.)
Quark Mini123 Ti S3 in my shirt pocket
Preon Revo ss in my back pants pocket

This isn't counting the 7 or 8 in my laptop bag! 

When I'm not at work, the LD01 ss on the keys, and either the Mini123TiS3 or MiniCR-2 Ti in a shirt or pants pocket.


----------



## Derivepower (May 11, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC 2?*

For the past four years, an RA Clicky. Occasionally I will switch to a Novatac 120P or an liteflux LF3XT but it seems I always go back to the RA...


----------



## Ulven (May 11, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC 2?*

Currently I just carry one light with me, my SC51w. Fantastic little light that does mostly everything I need for most lighting applications. I owe my discovery of this light to you fine folks here at CPF! :wave:

I've been thinking about adding a keychain light recently. Possibly a Fenix E05.


----------



## cratz2 (May 11, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



RedLed said:


> Here it is, as of today:
> 
> McGizmo Haiku
> McGizmo Clicky/VME Ti Head/Malkoff M31 (Nothing else like this, really!!!)
> ...


 
Some pretty spiffy lights to be sure, but according to my math, you might have been able to buy a use Honda Civic instead.


----------



## RedLED (May 12, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



cratz2 said:


> Some pretty spiffy lights to be sure, but according to my math, you might have been able to buy a use Honda Civic instead.



Or a new one if you were to see the entire list...


----------



## RedLED (May 12, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



JCK said:


> Well I'm sure you use them, but what do you use all 7 for?
> I'd imagine after 3 or 4 all of one's lighting needs would be covered?


 
The others are for the $200.00 bets I collect on when I say I have 7 flash lights on me. How do you think I pay for this hobby in the recession?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 12, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



RedLed said:


> The others are for the $200.00 bets I collect on when I say I have 7 flash lights on me. How do you think I pay for this hobby in the recession?


HA! Now that is hilarious! I never thought of that. I should try that one a time or two.


----------



## Teobaldo (May 12, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I use two:

Fenid PD20 (primary)
Romisen RC-A4 (backup and bike helmet light)

I love the little big power of the CR123A.


----------



## Changchung (May 14, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Because I always use a bellybag I carry, most of the time a zebralight H60, ARC copy what I mod with a Nichia Led, two 5mm keychain and one with UV cree led, a cheap cr123 light modded with a xpg, and from some days ago I am carrying a ultrafire xml and a trustfire modded with a xml and 2.8 driver, both use 18650, sometimes I carry too a pair of 18650 too...

I almost forget, I have in my Iphone 4 a flashlight app.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 14, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

The number is a bit fuzzy, but generally 2. My current pocket light the SC60w, and my keychain light the LD01-SS. I carry an extra battery for the LD01, since I'm not going to pack on me an extra 18650. If I have a coat or my pack I would probably have an additional light or two, but technically I'd say my EDC is 2 lights. In my mind if you're the type of person that carries a light you need to carry an extra cell, and it's always good to have a back-up light in case the other one not there, like the opther day when I accidently left my zebralight at home. With a keychain light I know it's the one most likely to be with me, so it makes sense that it's the one that I carry an extra cell for. With the power of AAA lights, I think basically most people really don't need any more and everyone should carry one.


----------



## Biker Bear (May 14, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Generally two - a Photon Freedom on the keychain and a Quark CR123 holstered on my belt. I'm thinking about adding the free coin-cell light I got in a recent order from Battery Junction as the light I loan to people I don't know well enough to trust with the other lights; I wouldn't expect most people to grasp that the Photon Freedom isn't a 99-cent cheapie or the value of the Quark.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 16, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

4 lately

Lately its been this setup, alternating between the Aeon and the Raw on my neckchain. Plus an LX2 in my bag.


----------



## RedLED (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Captain...That is a heck of a setup! But you need a few more!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Since my backpack goes everywhere I do, I carry a lot of lights

Spy 007T- Turbohead
Tri-V
McGizmo LS20- Neutral XP-G & UV 3mm LED's
4Sevens CR2 Ti
Sunwayman V10R Ti
Kuku427 38DD on keychain
Zebralights: H31w/ H30w/ H30r/ SC30w
Aleph Pr-T Quad XP-G on Surefire L4 body

Occasionally a few other lights get tossed in as well.
Spark ST6-500 and a Lummi CR2 Red for bike rides

I carry a lot of lights, but they all get a lot of use!


----------



## RedLED (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Dam it...you carry more than me!!! I need a backpack!!! And, quick!


----------



## mrlysle (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



RedLed said:


> Dam it...you carry more than me!!! I need a backpack!!! And, quick!



ROFL!!!! Yea, I've decided a backpack is definitely what I need too! DaFABRICATA, what kind of backpack do you carry, and does it fullfill your requirements?


----------



## bondr006 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Here is my backpack. SwissGear Wenger 3200 ScanSmart Black Laptop Notebook Comupter Backpack. I love this thing. Pockets and compartments out the yahoo. I carry another 6 to 8 lights in it besides the 6 to 8 lights I edc on my person. You wouldn't believe the amount of stuff I carry in this thing.






*On My Person*

HDS EDC Tactical 200 Clipped Bezel Down in Right Front Pocket





Fenix LOD Q4 Sitting in Bottom of Right Front Pocket





ZebraLight SC60 Clipped Bezel Down in Left Front Pocket





Arc CS AAA Sitting in Bottom of Left Front Pocket





ZebraLight SC51 Clipped Bezel Down in Left Rear Pocket





NiteCore EX11.2 in Right Bottom Cargo Pocket





eGear Pico Light and Photon Freedom Micro on Key chain





*In Backpack*

NiteCore D20





NiteCore Infilux IFD2





NiteCore Ramping EZ AA R5





Surefire/Milky ME1B Transformer





NiteCore D10 Q5





NiteCore D10 R2


----------



## mrlysle (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Nice pack Rob! I'll have to do some checking around and see where to get one like this or similar. I've wanted a backpack for my EDC gear for awhile. Only problem is, there's not a lot of stores in my area that have big selections of gear you can actually look at before you buy. I could always get one off the "net", but I want to see it first. Would Walmart sell this one you have? I want one like you said. "lots of pockets!"


----------



## jdboy (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Usually it’s whatever primary I have that day, my secondary (ITP EOS A1 SS), then my little 5mm key fob. When I’m atwork my keys go in my tool box and I pick up my 4Sevens Preon. So either way I typically carry 3!


----------



## bondr006 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Hey Jeff,

I got mine in Sam's Club for about half what Amazon has it for. Hope that helps! :thumbsup:

I have not seen them at WalMart. Just did a search at WalMart and couldn't find them either. They definitely have them at Sam's though.



mrlysle said:


> Nice pack Rob! I'll have to do some checking around and see where to get one like this or similar. I've wanted a backpack for my EDC gear for
> awhile. Only problem is, there's not a lot of stores in my area that have big selections of gear you can actually look at before you buy. I could always get one off the "net", but I want to see it first. Would Walmart sell this one you have? I want one like you said. "lots of pockets!"


----------



## jdboy (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Actually saw that pack last night at my local WM. I was looking for printer ink and they had a few packs with the laptop supplies. Looked very nice!!


----------



## mrlysle (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



bondr006 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> I got mine in Sam's Club for about half what Amazon has it for. Hope that helps! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have not seen them at WalMart. Just did a search at WalMart and couldn't find them either. They definitely have them at Sam's though.


 
Thanks Rob! Looks like a trip to Sams club is in order!


----------



## mrlysle (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



jdboy said:


> Actually saw that pack last night at my local WM. I was looking for printer ink and they had a few packs with the laptop supplies. Looked very nice!!



Thanks! It seems not all Walmarts stock the same stuff. Weird! Anyway, I'll check my local stores. I'd love to look at the Maxpedition stuff, but noone near me sells them so I can't get one in my hands first. That's why I haven't purchased a backpack from the "net" yet! lol


----------



## Tofer (May 17, 2011)

This time last year, 0... 

Since finding CPF im up to 2 or 4, either a quark mini 123 or new jetbeam bc10 in my pocket for general use, E01 on my keys for backup light, and when i go to work i have a Fenix E21 and Streamlight stylus pro in my bag.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



RedLed said:


> Dam it...you carry more than me!!! I need a backpack!!! And, quick!


 


LOL! It works for me!





mrlysle said:


> ROFL!!!! Yea, I've decided a backpack is definitely what I need too! DaFABRICATA, what kind of backpack do you carry, and does it fullfill your requirements?


 


I've been carrying a Maxpedition Falcon II in OD Green for about 5 years now. 
It gets switched up from time to time with a Camelbak Mule or a few different Mountain Hardwear packs.
The Falcon II has done an amazing job! I love the way it collapses into itself to make it thin, and I just have to unbuckle the SBR's to allow it to expand to fit more things when out shopping or needing extra layers. 
I did add a semi-flexable rigid insert to the back-panel to help make it a bit more rigid and its now MUCH more comfortable.
It's the one pack that gets a LOT of comments from people asking where they can get one!
It can fit a LOT of flashlights in there!! Hahaha!

Bondr006, You carry a LOT of lights too!:wave:


----------



## mrlysle (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



DaFABRICATA said:


> LOL! It works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking pack. I really like the Maxpedition stuff. I'll find something I like eventually!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



RedLed said:


> Captain...That is a heck of a setup! But you need a few more!!!


 
Thanks! Of course thats just what is on me at any given moment... I always travel with at least one and usually two in my backpack or my computer bag during the work week. 

And of course my car has two G2L's and a AAA RayN S20 (Which I hate).


----------



## bondr006 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Bondr006, You carry a LOT of lights too!:wave:



I swear DF, I just can't help it. I need all those lights with me....just in case.


----------



## RedLED (May 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



Captain Spaulding said:


> Thanks! Of course thats just what is on me at any given moment... I always travel with at least one and usually two in my backpack or my computer bag during the work week.
> 
> And of course my car has two G2L's and a AAA RayN S20 (Which I hate).


 
How does the Aeon work as a necklace light? The Aeon is one of my favorite lights. And, I lost one recently, too!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 18, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



RedLed said:


> How does the Aeon work as a necklace light? The Aeon is one of my favorite lights. And, I lost one recently, too!


 
Ouch sorry to hear of your loss!

IMHO both the Aeon and Raw are superb neckchain lights. I know some do, but I do not find them too big at all. I like having two modes and the Aeon's amazing low level runtime means it's my only EDC that runs on primaries. As I'm sure you know, a CR2 will last forever in this thing! Plus I have big fingers and found that the Wee was too small. Both the Aeon and Raw are perfect.


----------



## kenkls (May 18, 2011)

nice setup...
i am new to EDC'ing lights...
i cannot imagine carrying so many lights at the same time,
but coming from a person that EDC two knives, i guess i can relate.:devil:


----------



## Nicrod (May 26, 2011)

My edc always changes as well as the number of lights I carry. It all depends on where I'm going and for how long, day or night ect. But lately I've been carrying a quark AA tact w/deepcarry clip in my right front pocket, with a 14500. And in my left pocket with my keys is a tiablo e3a with a 10440. I sometimes wear my ss maratac on a ball chain around my neck. 
Also carry a kershaw chive in my rear pocket, and always have my trusty Fischer space pen in the fifth pocket of my jeans. 

Nick


----------



## schurtjl (May 26, 2011)

Only 1: Surefire LX2 goes with me everywhere. Have other lights I keep in vehicles and the house, but the LX2 is always on me. Nicest light I own.


----------



## afdk (May 26, 2011)

Surefire E2DL (200 lumen) is my primary everyday carry light period!


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 20, 2011)

Just lights...
My wallet contains a flat credit card-sized LED, about 10 lumens. Also has a green LED used for fishing lures (about 2 lumens) attached to a bobby pin.
Left back pocket normally has either a clipped Zebralight SC31 or Romisen (forget the model).
Keychain has a Photon Freedom.
Right BDU pants pocket has a clipped Solarforce L2M with XM-L drop-in.
Normally there's either an EagleTac P100A2 or Fenix E21 in a belt holster.
Right BDU jacket pocket has a clipped CityCat 18650.
I also carry medical kits (well, one at a time) with me, and each kit contains a Gerber Tempo and a Photon freedom.


----------



## Sanford02 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just one EDC for me.

A beautiful Fenix P1D. Great tint, smooth one-handed operation, and plenty of light.

I actually have 2 spares in case the original ever meets its demise.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 20, 2011)

Some think I'm crazy, others thank me when they see the power:

right pocket: FENIX TK41
Left pocket: Cree budget light, big head (5X q5 emitters-2X 18650)
Clipped to my shorts: Fenix TK20, and a armytek predator when It arrives
Back pocket: 4 18650- for the Cree light
back right pocket: 8 AA for FENIX TK41 et TK20

Pretty heavy firepower huh?

Look at my review:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fenix-TK41-Fenix-TK20-and-a-Cree-Budget-Light!!!

Everything you see I EDC Lol.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jul 20, 2011)

One time I got off work at 10 o'clock and headed to the store. I got my ice cream and such and took it to the counter. Right at that moment the power went out. For some reason the store did not have those emergency lights so it was completely dark. I even looked outside towards the window and it was pitch black. I felt paralyzed because I could not see. The cashier saved the day with a cheap plastic $2 incandescent light. After that I have always carried two lights, Preon 1 s2, and something big, currently pocket carrying Maelstrom x7


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I have 7 EDC lights. One for every day of the week. 1. JetBeam BA10 w/ a 14500, 2. Panda B10 w/ a 14500, 3. Energizer Ultimate Lithium 1AA, 4. Coast Lenser 1AA, 5. Romisen RC-R5 w/ a 14500, 6. TrustFire F22 w/ a 14500, and 7. RMSEN RV-107 1AAA. Approximate lumens range is 39-400+


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Daily basis is about 4 - 5 EDC lights.
For outings and trips, it would easily be 5 - 8, not counting spare batteries.


----------



## Jash (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Fenix EO1 in left pocket, Nitecore EX10 SP clipped to left pocket, Fenix EO5 in right pocket, Quark 123 Tactical on keys, Quark 2AA Tactical in manbag, TK41 in drawer under passengers seat, XP-G 4D maglite next to drivers seat....

and there's a Quark 2AA Turbo in my GHB in the back of the car too, as well as a Fenix HL21.


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

2 If I dont carry a bag, one lumintop worm ss in my keyring and Zebralight SC50+ in the pocket.

If I have a bag/backpack I also bring my Solarforce L2M moded to take 1x AA and 14500, Xeno E03 and Tank 566.


----------



## iron potato (Aug 1, 2011)

Currently only using Tank007 TK568 with 14500, while searching for another add on to my EDC, for 1 or 2x CR123 size or single 18650, any recommendation ? :huh2:


----------



## iron potato (Aug 1, 2011)

Currently only using Tank007 TK568 with 14500, while searching for another add on to my EDC, for 1 or 2x CR123 size or single 18650, any recommendation ? :huh2:

Sorry, double posted.


----------



## srteric (Feb 9, 2012)

Quark Mini Neutral, Sunwayman R01a on my knife, Energizer(!) keychain light, IncenDio V3U, Sunwayman V20c. In various combinations depending on the day and plans.


----------



## Codecracker (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm still a light Rookie, but my current EDC is:

Right rear pocket next to wallet ... ITP SC-1
Clipped somewhere ... TI Illuminati CA-1
Keychain ... the freebie light from BatteryJunctuon


----------



## zdeuce (Feb 11, 2012)

1 right now but would like to get a good keychain light also. My current EDC is an eagletac d25c


----------



## a109drvr (Feb 12, 2012)

Arc AAA on the key chain. Fenix PD30 at work for aircraft preflight. Red Photon Freedom Micro on flightsuit zipper pull to read charts/checklist.


----------



## Mark-60 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I was EDC an Surefire Surefire 6p for years, then I got a Fenix LD15. I just got an Surefire LX2 (very nice light BTW) and now I carry it and the LD15. I have various keychain lights on bags and jackets.


----------



## tsask (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

on belt
Sunawayman L10A (14500 LiOn or IMR)
S Beam mini 18650
Nitecore EZ AA warm (AA lithium)

On keys 
RAW NS Green (14250)
Preon SS (AAA lithium)
ARC AAA-P UV (AAA lithium)
several coin cell LEDs red, blue, white, UV, green etc.
that makes 6 to 10 lights EDC'd
I wonder what the people at TSA "security" would say about a guy geting on a plane with 10 lights?!:thumbsup:


----------



## LedTed (Feb 12, 2012)

I know that you only asked about lights, but this is my normally EDC.
Jeans left front pocket: Zebralight SC600
Jeans right front pocket: SOG Visionary I
Nearby EDC bag nestled in loops on left side: NiteCore D11 V2
Same nearby EDC bag nestled in loops on right side: SOG Flash I

I find that sometimes I’d like to access the flashlight from my front left pocket and end up having to cross draw.
I wonder if having a flashlight always instantly available is why most of my fellow CPFs seem to carry multiple lights.


----------



## mbw_151 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well the minimum is a Photon Freedom all the time. This is OK in the office and at home where there are lots of larger lights close at hand. Out of the office on business I pocket carry a Leatherman Serac S2 AAA light. Outside and about I have a Quark 123T in my jacket pocket. I also carry a Quark 123 in my computer case for those times when no jacket is required. So my EDC varies from 1-4 depending on how far I am from a stash of lights. I went thru airport security the other day and counted 5 as my stuff went thru the scanner. As much as I fly, I've never been questioned about a light.


----------



## wollie88 (Feb 14, 2012)

Iv got an solitaire with ledupgrade on my keychain, and romissen rc-g2 with an xml and 700ma driver in my left pocket.
The rommisen is going to be replaced as soon as my olight tc15ss and warm white xpg are in.


----------



## marcalbar (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Quark 123 mini X in my keychain, a Sunwayman V10R in my pocket and a Surefire G2X Pro in my pouch.


----------



## dmkatz76 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fenix LD15 on my keychain, ET D25C2 in my wallet, ZL60w in my EDC bag.


----------



## david57strat (May 16, 2013)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*





My current EDC (on-person) line-up consists of seven lights (from Left to Right):


1.Fenix e15 (on belt, holstered, sharing the same holster as the M20-X)
2.Fenix PD20 (on belt, holstered)
3.Sunwayman V11-R (on belt, holstered)
4.EagleTac D25LC2 (on belt, holstered)
5.Foursevens QB2L-X (in cargo pocket, holstered)
6.EagleTac T20LC2 (in cargo pocket, holstered)
7.Olight M20-X (on belt, holstered)

For a while, I was carrying a Maglite XL200 and a Led Lenser P7, but the recent acquisition of a Foursevens QB2L-X and a used EagleTac T10LC2 did away with my need for the flood to spot focusing abilities of the P7, and both lights are more lithium ion battery friendly (Both, the XL200 and the P7 used AAA batteries – something I never really liked. I was using Sanyo Eneloops in them, and they worked well, considering; but the Quark Turbo really is in a class, by itself, compared to either of those lights. I’m really loving that light. It is highly programmable and has about a somewhat similar form factor as the P7 was, but blows away the P7. There really is no fair comparison, between the two. The forward clicky with momentary option is another plus, with that light –and it’s a little more neutral in color (well..not as neutral as a Nichia 219, or something along those lines; but more neutral than an XM-L U2, anyway).


----------



## Sukram (May 21, 2013)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Saw pictures of new Armytek edc flashlights there http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...read-(incl-beamshots)/page5&highlight=armytek
and want to buy one of them


----------



## Omenwolf (May 21, 2013)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

My EDC's are either, Eagletac P20C2, Eagletac D25A Ti Clicky or Nitecore MT2A clipped in the front left pocket. Along with either the Streamlight protac 2xAAA or Olight O'pen in the pen pocket of my jeans. I also carry a spare Crelant V11a in my bag along with 2 spare AA and 2 spare AAA eneloops.


----------



## GTiger (May 21, 2013)

Streamlight Microstream 1-AAA in Leatherman sheath's side sleeve. Inova MicroLight on EDC keyring. Fauxton on vehicle key ring. And Fenix PD32UE, Princeton Tec EOS Headlamp in EDC bag.

Soon, will add Olight i3S and bump Inova to vehicle keys.


----------



## diesel79 (May 21, 2013)

One. Either my HDS HCRI clicky, or my McGizmo Haiku HCRI.


----------



## phosphor (May 21, 2013)

On my keychain I've got an AA Gerber Infinity Ultra and in my day bag either a Fenix LD20 R4 or a iTP S1 Eluma R5. When I go out at night I switch out the Fenix LD20 /iTP S1 Eluma for a Fenix L2D Rebel.


----------



## EDCinDET (Dec 24, 2013)

*How many flashlights do you carry?*

Many of us carry flashlights for many different reasons. Different lights serve a different purpose. Just wondering if any of you carry multiple lights like I do.

Currently I carry a Nitecore P12 clipped to my pocket, a Quark QPA in a holster on my belt, and a Fenix E15 on my keys in a coat pocket.


----------



## RetroTechie (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: How many flashlights do you carry?*

I just carry the light I think is most useful for the job, while _keeping in mind_ what to do should that one fail. Usually, one will do.

When I fixed plumbing in the crawlspace under our house, I made sure to carry spare batteries for my headlamp, *and* at least one other flashlight. Both of which I checked operation before diving in. 'Cause (obviously) that's not a place where you'd want to get stuck in total darkness. oo:

My bicycle light doubles as EDC. But since my old bicycle lamp (permanently attached to the bike) still works, I feel little urge to carry another light as backup. Might change if I rip that one out.

3+ Lights for a walk in the woods? C'mon, that's just flashaholics crazyness (not that I mind though).


----------



## Random Dan (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: How many flashlights do you carry?*

I usually carry two, both 1xCR123. I've been thinking about adding a keychain light to the mix though.


----------



## jforrest (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: How many flashlights do you carry?*

I most always carry one. But I use a "rotation", like the people on the shaving forums. All 1xCR123's or 2xAA. If I'm hunting, I take another along with me.


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: How many flashlights do you carry?*

A neck light like a Quantum D2 or Photon Freedom is almost always on my person. A small single celled EDC light like a Jetbeam RRT-01 or Zebralight SC52 or EagleTac D25A//C is usually clipped in a pants pocket. And when out and about a compact two cell light like a Foursevens QP2L-X or EagleTac D25LC2 or Zebralight SC600IIL2 is usually in a jacket pocket or backpack or computer bag.


----------



## jdto (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: How many flashlights do you carry?*

I have a Fenix LD01 on my keyring (which seldom gets used), an EagleTac D25C Clicky (which probably gets the most use) goes either in my jeans coin pocket or the inside pocket of my sports jacket if I'm at work and a Fenix LD12 is usually in my coat pocket or in one of the pockets of my shoulder bag. I don't need to carry that many, but it's fun.


----------



## Nightslayer (Dec 24, 2013)

I currently carry two.
A thrower. The nitecore MT21A
And a flood light. The Olight S10L2


----------



## Zargon (Dec 24, 2013)

I usually edc one light a gt2l-x tactical in my front right pocket with a solarforce l2p with a HCRI nailbender drop in in my backpack


----------



## Omenwolf (Dec 25, 2013)

Eagletac P20C2 xml2 left front pocket 
olight open right leg side pocket 
olight i3s on key ring 
crelant v11a xml2 in my bag


----------



## kj2 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two. Thrunite Ti on my keychain and a Fenix PD32UE in my jeans.


----------



## riccardo (Dec 25, 2013)

I hardly NEED a light, but when I'm going on business trips I always bring something with me. Once I wake up in an hotel where the upper floor was on fire and fire brigades just cut power.. There was smoke albeit not much and only in the corridors, but it was pitch black and my quark turbo WW has been really useful. 

Now in my PC bag I have an L10 219 with 2 spare Eneloops and in my jacket an L2M with a single imr 18350 and an xp-e2 NW tuned for 800mA + one spare 18350.


----------



## BOHAWG (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two:
Primary: Zebralight SC600 II L2
Secondary: Foursevens Quark Mini 123


----------



## Itanus (Dec 26, 2013)

As for me, srt6 in my pocket and p16 in my backpack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seb13 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have between one and three lights. 
I've always a light in my pocket, an HDS clicky or Nitecore SRT3.
When i go out for a short time, i've also a Fenix EO5 on my keyring.
And if i take my bag, i've a Fenix LD12.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 27, 2013)

for now, just the new ZL sc600MkII L2. might wait for the new SC52 in some months as a secondary attached to a lanyard with my work ID.


----------



## BriteGeek (Dec 27, 2013)

If I am dressed 1. (left front pocket before I leave the bedroom)
If I am at work +1 (in my computer bag).
If I have a jacket or pack +1.

So, the minimum is 1.

Today I have a jacket and my computer bag so it is 3.


----------



## peterscm (Dec 28, 2013)

Everyday I am EDCing Eye10 in my left pant pocket. Fenix E05 or E01 with spare CR123A and Energizeer Lithium AAA in waist camera pouch, ThruNite Ti in coin wallet.

CQG S2, Nitecore SRT5, Rofis JR30 G2 in my computer bag.

Apex GT01, Sunwayman D20A, Lumintop SD10, ThruNite T10 with spare 2 x AAA, 2 x AA Eneloop, 2 x RCR123, 2 x CR123A in my travel trolley bag (stay in hotel).


----------



## Lateck (Dec 28, 2013)

Most of the time, 2. But I have others in my cars, jackets and house.
A Eagtac on my key loop and a SureFire Backup in my pocket.

Lateck,


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 28, 2013)

1 or 2. ZL SC52 all the time and then a Preon P0 if I have my keys.


----------



## fireftr27 (Dec 28, 2013)

I carry one. It was a leatherman Monarch 400 now after finding this forum it is a Zebralight sc52 cool white.


----------



## bubble (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I EDC

a jetbeam TC R1 with the lowest low ever possible to get.
a HDS rotary HiCRI
a warm XPG modified Ti V10R
a LF2XT
a nichia 219 modified EX11.2

And some more ...


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not sure if I have responded to this thread way back then, but if I did, nothing much has changed. I still EDC a main light and a backup/loaner light. Used to be a Zebralight H51w and a Maratac AAA. They have been replaced by a Zebralight H52w and an Olight i3S. These are on-person EDC almost 24/7, so they have to be as small as possible and still have the power and efficiency to work well. Both lights can be used as handhelds and headlamps. I can't stress the headlamp part enough, because being able to use both hands in an emergency/repair situation makes a headlamp very valuable, especially one that can be clipped to a pocket like a regular flashlight and can be used both as a flashlight and headlamp like my Zebralight H52w.


----------



## think2x (Jan 13, 2014)

I carry two. Fenix E15 on my Nite-ize S-biner Keyrack and an Armytek Wizard Pro Wide with pocket clip in my left front pocket.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 18, 2014)

My newest flashlight love arrived on Friday,Jan.17,2014.

HDS Rotary 250.I enjoy how small,bright,and insanely tough this light is.

It was definitely worth the 2 1/2 month wait to get it.

(I originally ordered it on Oct.31,2013 as a Rotary 200-then I got a free upgrade to the Rotary 250.)

So to sum it up,I now EDC my Black Diamond Storm,4Sevens Preon 2 Ti,HDS Rotary 250,and finally my Arc AAA GS.

4 lights total. 
(This is my work EDC light count.On the weekends,I'm usually only carrying my new Rotary 250..with my Black Diamond Storm as well if I need my hands free).


----------



## hoop762 (Jan 18, 2014)

Off duty, only one. Either an Olight M18 maverick or a Nitecore P12...depending how I feel that day.

On duty, 3. One of the two Above, a 5.11 atac plx and a tank007. I work nights. Lots'a light is important.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I always carry two single-18650 lights...one for me, and one as a backup/loaner. I have two additional 18650 lights in my work bag, should I ever forget to bring my usual EDC. I also have a NV green Photon, a white Fauxton, and a MBI HF SS on my keychain. If I go hiking, I add two large lights. Either a TM11vn/TK75vn, or a TM26/K40vn. I sometimes carry a Preon Penlight, depending on what I am doing and what I am wearing. So two lights is the absolute minimum, no matter what, and at times I have up to seven total, counting the keychain lights. My lighting needs are very well covered...now I just need to work on all my other prep.


----------



## wedlpine (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

My current EDC line-up consists of the following:

Olight M10 Maverick in coat pocket
EagleTac D25Cvn Ti in supplied pouch on belt
Thrunite Ti in pants pocket
Titanium Innovation Keychain light on keychain


----------



## Per-Sev (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

One my Lenslight titanium KO 2X123.


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Two. ITP A3 on keychain, and Eagletac D25C Clicky clipped to pocket.


----------



## broadgage (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Normaly I EDC 2 lights, both 2AA mini mags with LED drop ins.
If however I have any reason to suspect that the light might go out, then I would take more.

Usually a couple more mini mags, and some glowsticks.


----------



## BigusLightus (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Three every day. On my belt are one 47's mini X in a fenix p1 holster and a Zebralight H600 XM-L in a small Solarforce holster. On my key chain is a Titanium Inov. XP-G 1xAAA. If I go out and know I'll be out during the dark hours I'll toss into the car a large "D" ring which holds a Malkoff MD4 with Hound Dog XM-L2 5000K head powered by 2x18650's stuffed into a leather Surefire 9P holster. One blue Solarforce L2p with EDC+ triple Nichia 219 running one 18650 all in a covered Solarforce holster. One grey Solarforce L2p with EDC+ triple XP-G2 running on one 18650 in a solarforce holster. And, for backup batteries I have another Solarforce holster which I've crammed two plastic boxes of two 18650 batteries each.


----------



## JME. (Jan 19, 2014)

2 all the time.

Eagletac D25a and a 4Sevens Preon.


"I'm just a witness"


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 19, 2014)

2. HDS Exec Clicky N219B in pocket, and a PROMETHEUS BETA QR HAIII around my neck / ID lanyard most times.


----------



## UnderPar (Jan 19, 2014)

I only bring 1. The Nitecore MT1C.


----------



## drillbit (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm, let's see, now...

1- HDS Nichia 219 Clicky
2- L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219
3- Olight SC1 Eluma
4- Surefire E2E, with Nichia 219 dropin by Tana
5- Eagletac D25LC2 Custom w/ Nichia 219
6- DQG 26650 Triple XP-G2, Neutral

The first four are carried in pants pockets(cargo pants, of course), the last 2 in jacket pockets.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 22, 2014)

Two

My Fenix E35 in my pocket the whole day and the Fenix E40 in my jacket.
One single 18650 and one with easy available AA-batteries.


----------



## R.W.D. (Jan 22, 2014)

3 or 4 
neck/ Inova STL
Keys/issued clip light
Carpenter pocket is either my SF P3X Fury my SF G3
and my Petzl NAO wheen I need my hands.


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 1, 2014)

I voted 2, but its actually usually at least 3. I have my usual small carry light in a pocket - something palm sized that runs off 1xAA or 1XCR123. (I'm doing some upgrades on those right now). But, I also carry lots of Photon II little mini LED lights. They are on zipper pull-tabs on several of my coats and fleece pull-overs. Also have those on many Swiss Army Knives and I always carry one of these. They are also on key chains. They're a back-up that's come in handy many times.


----------



## mhs (Feb 1, 2014)

2 or 3, depending on outfit formality = available pocket space. Most often my primary is Peak Eiger 10440, but when there's something going on, I wear cargo pants so primary place is taken over by SF A2, and Eiger becomes backup. No matter what, there is always Quantum DD on my neck.


----------



## YBCold (Feb 2, 2014)

usually i carry 1 on my person and 1 for my backpack or messenger bag at work. if im out at night i carry 3.


----------



## ewmccraw (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I only carry one when I'm not at work. A Tank007 on my keyring. When I work, I carry that one and a small Hugsby single AA model on my EDC backpack


----------



## Eagtaczac (Feb 5, 2014)

Well right now since I'm at work I'm carrying a energizer keychain light a eagle tac d25c2 clicky on a lanyard in my front pocket. Maglight xl50 in a holster on my left side and a maglight 2d led in a loop holster on my right side. And a energizer pro headlamp on my hardhat.....soo five!! Lol no I'm not afraid of the dark! I work nights in a scrap yard without good light it's VERY easy to trip and bust it or get impaled.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Depends upon the situation but generally its just one- A quark pro or a small clicky...maybe my g2 malkoff. A MD2 in a napsack, etc. That light is just too heavy for me to carry and Im not going to go the holster route.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I always have a Fenix LD01 in my Leatherman Surge pouch on one side of my belt as well as a Fenix PD32UE on the other side in its own holster. But then I carry my backpack with me to work and pretty much wherever I go to visit people, and it contains a Fenix TK75, an Armytek Wizard Pro Warm, and a full set of spare batteries for all of those lights in a small Pelican case.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I usually EDC one main light, plus a tiny backup built into the side of a small victorinox knife.

My main light rotates depending on my mood. Current lineup:
*1. Sunwayman C20C* (modded) - This is a relatively small 1x18650 light. It's smaller and lighter than a Zebralight SC600. I modded mine with an MTG2 5000k neutral emitter on a Noctigon direct copper star, 3.04 amp Nangj 105c driver with DrJones Lumodrv firmware and Zener Diode Mode, and Radio Shack micro momentary tact switch. Running on 2xIMR18350 cells. Output should be 1700-2000 lumens. Tailcap lockout must be used when in pocket due to very high heat genearation at max power, lack of low voltage cutoff, and use of 2 unprotected cells in series.

*2. Xtar WK42 *(modded) - This light is smaller and lighter than a Zebralight SC52. I modded mine with a 5000k neutral tint XM-L2 emitter on a Noctigon direct copper star, 3.04 amp Nangj 105c driver with DrJones firmware, and the same Radio Shack switch as in the C20c. Very nice. Output should be around 900-1000 lumens with more throw than the C20C. Light gets hot fast, but has built-in low voltage cutoff.

*3. Spark SF3 neutral* (unmodded). Very nice EDC. Feels good in the hand with beautiful tint. At around 360 lumens, it's much dimmer than my modded lights though. On the other hand, batteries last longer and it won't overheat.


----------



## callmaster (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Just 3 of my HDS lights.


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

When you include little Photon micro lights - I'm way over the top on this one. I have those little lights on keychains, attached to pocket knives, and on zipper pulls on many jackets and fleece pullovers. Not counting those I always have one small EDC flashlight on me and sometimes another bigger one for more throw outside.


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Three (3) for me. One with my car key chain, in my pocket and in the car. The one with the key chain is my old & reliable iTP A1 EOS, in my pocket is the Nitecore MT1C and what is left in the car is the Nitecore P16. Will eventually change my MT1C so a thinner 4Sevens Quark Tactical QT2L-X very soon. :twothumbs


----------



## whateatsrabbits (Feb 21, 2014)

Macs edc and a peak logan mule.
And 4 extra 18350s just incase.


----------



## bonegunner (Feb 22, 2014)

4: Ultrafire U4 MCU, Coleman Maxx Multi color WRB, Coast G20 Penlight, Maglite Solitare 

Backup batteries for all: 2 -CR123a 6-AAA


----------



## Zeek (Feb 22, 2014)

As a kid, I had always carried around a cheesy keychain light until I learned about the art of EDC. Within the past few years, my EDC needs have changed dramatically due to work. I always carry my IlluminaTi AAA on my keychain and it is by far my most used light. I like to keep one 18650 powered Zebralight sc600 in my backpack for situations where I need to pump out plenty of light. In my pack, I also carry a Zebralight h52 floody style light that takes a single AA battery and still provides plenty of light. I prefer the AA lights because batteries are much more accessible and I often don't need 1,000 lumens of light. The Zebralight h52 is the most versatile light i have ever owned as it can be used as an EDC light, a headlamp or a clip on.


----------



## hapasnyper (Feb 23, 2014)

I always have two flashlights on me. One is a preon 0 which is always on my keychain. The other I rotate between a preon 2 ti and a sunwayman v10r ti+. I tend to carry the preon 2 the most though because it's so thin I barely notice in the pocket.


----------



## Raven18 (Feb 23, 2014)

I voted 1&2, I would rather have 2 or 3 but I ned a new keychain light. Going to buy one when I order a Sunwayman v11r


----------



## 8kGoodEnuff (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

(2) EDCs for me:

Primary: Jetbeam RRT01 with 1xRCR123 in backpack
Secondary: iTP A3 EOS (Upgraded) with 1xAAA on Keychain


----------



## russtang (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I've carried two for a long time.

A single AAA in left front pocket and a 123 based light clipped to the other. Both are rotated whenever I get the notion.


----------



## GregY (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Usually 2. An Arc AAA-P on my keychain and a Quark AA Tactical either in my pocket or backpack (depending on what pants I'm wearing).


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Usually, I have three. A Foursevens Quark QP2A XP-G2, a Fenix PD10 Titan R5 (titanium), and a Fenix PD30 R4. If I have a backpack with me, I'll usually also have a Solarforce L2 with Cree XM-L drop-in and a Fenix HL30 headlight.


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

I said 2, but just realized most days that is 3.
Wee on my keychain(s)
Tri V2 in briefcase
Spy, T1A or Sapphire in my pocket.


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Normally, only 2:
- Maratac SS aaa on my keychain
- JB RRT-0 in my coat pocket

If I have my daypack or courier bag, then I also have a SF C2-HA + Triple Nichia P60 dropin.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

*Usually 2 lights*:
1. tiny LED light built into the side of my mini-victorinox pocketknife. So dim it hardly qualifies as a light.

Plus an EDC light, which varies depending on mood. Currently, I find myself EDC'ing one of the following:

*1. Sunwayman C20C* (modded by me) - 3.04 amp Nanjg 105c driver with zener diode mode and DrJones lumodrv firmware. Power source: 2xIMR 18350. Emitter: MTG2 on Noctigon direct copper star with OP reflector. Estimated 1800 lumens.
*2. XTAR WK4*2 (modded by me) - 3.04 amp Nanjg 105c driver with DrJones lumodrv firmware. Power source: 1x IMR 16340. Emitter: XML2 neutral 5000k on Noctigon direct copper star. Estimated 1000 lumens
*3. Convoy S6 SSSP edition *(modded by Mountain electronics) - 5.8 amp Nanjg 105c driver with NLITE firmware (4 modes). Power source 1x INR 18650. Emitter: Triple XPG2 on Noctigon direct copper star, with Carclo narrow tight triple TIR optic. Each emitter has a different tint: 1 cool white, 1 warm white, and 1 neutral white. Overall effect is a nice neutral white. Estimated 1500 lumens.
*4. Spark SF3* (unmodded) - powered by one ICR 16340. Output around 350 lumens from approximately 4000k XML2


----------



## Glofindel (Mar 8, 2014)

I carry to with me most of the time.
Quantum D2 on keychain as back up and carry AA, AAA or CR2 flashlight as main.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 8, 2014)

A Fenix P2D is my Primary Light. Yes it is at least 4 year old tech. But it does what I need it to do.
An ARC AAA hangs from my Key "Blob" as Secondary. If there is anything more fool/bomb proof than the ARC AAA I don't know what it would be.


----------



## jarobi (Mar 8, 2014)

Thrunite Ti on the key ring. T1A Titan in the pocket. My main light at work is an OD green G2Z with a Malkoff M31WLL. I always have a backup close, usually a SF U2 or an L2T with Nailbender MC-E three mode. Then there's the camping setup, the night fishing setup. . . .


----------



## radiopej (Mar 9, 2014)

A Kathmandu Streamlight Nano-knockoff around my neck

An XM-L2 U2 EagleTac D25C Clicky with a 3.7V Li-Ion on my belt.

Fenix PD32UE in my backpack. 

Oh, there's also an Olight S10 on the sling of the backpack so I can just smack it on when walking. Well, there was until I loaned it to my mother this morning after burning out her torch while seeing if it could be made "better".


----------



## mcorp (Mar 9, 2014)

Mako on my keychain, L10 in my pocket and TCR10 in pouch. The incoming Estrela will see duty in my backpack


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 9, 2014)

I try to EDC two, but I always forget I have one on my keychain, so when I go out, I always end up with three  

Fenix E05 on the keychain
Olight i3s - pocket
Fenix LD12 - belt/pocket/bag


----------



## greatscoot (Mar 22, 2014)

2-3 usually. A Z2 in my backpack, a 1x123 is my pants pocket and if I am going out at night my Hound Dog in the car.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 25, 2014)

My latest EDC is:
*
Cree 803 from DealExtreme* - this is a cheapie budget zoomie sized for 1xAA battery. It's tiny for a zoomie... about half the size of a Sipik 68. The stock light was single mode with a Cree XPE emitter. I made the following modifications to mine:
1. replaced thin 14mm aluminum star with filed down 16mm Noctigon direct copper star.
2. repaced driver wires with 22 awg silicone.
3. replaced emitter with dedomed XP-G2.
4. replaced driver with a 3 amp Nanjg 105c with custom modes (moonlight - 20% - 100% with 90 second rampdown)
5. modified pill to allow the sliding bezel to retract closer to the emitter.
6. replaced switch mechanism with electronic switch mechanism from KuKu Sunwayman v10 titanium tailcap kit.
7. Replaced orange 12mm switchboot with black 12mm Fenix tailcap switchboot.
8. I run the light on a Kinoko IMR 14500 cell.

I'm fairly pleased with the result. The flood mode is incredibly wide for a zoomie. Much wider and brighter than a Sipik 68. The light also has a good amount of throw in spot mode. Much more than a Sipik 68. the tailcap switch mod makes for a nice silent operating electronic switch. Impressive results for a tiny pocket light half the size of a Sipik 68. The only thing I wish I could improve is the slightly yellowish tint from the dedomed XPG2. I prefer 5000k neutral tint.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm trying to stick to two when I'm home and three (one with the keychain) when Im out...

Lol, seems Ive posted not long ago here :X


----------



## JBE (Mar 26, 2014)

Usually just one: When I'm not at work, I have an Arc AAA on my key ring that goes with me everywhere (though I'm considering upgrading it with newer tech). While I'm at work, it's a Pelican L4 (work lights have to be Class 1/Div II rated). 

Even though I only EDC one light whether at home or at work, I have other lights that are always within easy reach. Around the house, I have an Olight S15 that I keep handy that I'll occasionally toss in my pocket and Streamlight PolyTac in my truck. At work, I have a Pelican Super SabreLite that is always kept close by.


----------



## Sekon (Mar 27, 2014)

I usually carry two, Fenix PD35 in my coat pocket, and a Black Diamond Storm Headlight in my bag.... This seems to work for me ,,, so far..


----------



## Loed7984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Usually I edc three lights: fenix pd 35 as flooder, a modified (with a mt7 driver and tailcap) LL p 7.2 for more throw and a cheap headlight from favourlights.


----------



## GregY (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



GregY said:


> Usually 2. An Arc AAA-P on my keychain and a Quark AA Tactical either in my pocket or backpack (depending on what pants I'm wearing).



Slightly different now. New answer is 'At least 2, sometimes 3'.

Still an Arc AAA-P always on my keychain, but now I have a light that is always in my backpack (Solarforce L2P with a good multimode XM-L2 dropin). The third optional light is my Quark AA Tactical- if I'm in work pants I leave it home, if I'm in casual pants it's clipped to my right cargo pocket.

Cute story- last time I was at Costco, they had a display with an inexpensive tool shed you could buy. My boys (3 and 5) wanted to go inside the shed. So I took them inside and shut the doors. Then they wanted to shine flashlights, they love flashlights. I had enough flashlights with me for everybody, we shined flashlights around inside the slightly darkened shed (not too dark, it had a little built-in skylight thingie) until the boys decided it was time to go find and pester mom.


----------



## Xandre 01 (Mar 28, 2014)

One at my keychain
and one in my jacket


----------



## Jash (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

Current EDC setup is an LD12 (1st gen) in left pants pocket. In EDC bag there's a QTA with 2AA body, HL21 and an E11. Spare lithium cells for everything. There's always an EO1 on my keys.

I work all over the place and am seldom more than 30m from my car 90% of the week. Inside it there's a 3D Maglite with Malkoff dropin, an LD40 in my GHB, an E21 and HL21 in the emergency bag. I also have a 21in traffic wand in there too.


----------



## CrazySanMan (Apr 6, 2014)

I currently EDC a Fenix E01 on my keychain and QPA in my left pocket. My Spyderco PM2 is always in my right pocket, with a Learherman Juice S4 in the watch/coin pocket.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*



Jash said:


> Current EDC setup is an LD12 (1st gen) in left pants pocket. In EDC bag there's a QTA with 2AA body, HL21 and an E11. Spare lithium cells for everything. There's always an EO1 on my keys.
> 
> I work all over the place and am seldom more than 30m from my car 90% of the week. Inside it there's a 3D Maglite with Malkoff dropin, an LD40 in my GHB, an E21 and HL21 in the emergency bag. *I also have a 21in traffic wand in there too*.


Way to go Jash !!! :thumbsup: I think that every car should have one.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 14, 2014)

Currently, just two. I carry my Olight S10-2 clipped inside my pocket running on an AW li-ion (with a spare battery in a case in my pocket) and my Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi single AAA running on an Energizer lithium, attached to my keychain.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 14, 2014)

I carry two, Quark QTA and Peak Eiger #8 Medium, both with eneloops.


----------



## besafe2 (Apr 15, 2014)

Usually 2.


----------



## Seattle Sparky (Apr 19, 2014)

Two or three. Keychain attached fenix ld01, single cr123 light and/or single 18650 lights are usually on me at all times. When I am at work a headlamp is also used.


----------



## david57strat (Apr 22, 2014)

These days, it's seven:

Left to Right:


Fenix E15 
ThruNite T10 
EagleTac TX25C2 
SolarForce L2N with Erik Kress XM-L 7C custom drop-in 
Fenix TK22 
Fenix E50 
Nitecore P25 

These days, I carry the E50 and the P25 in a bag, unless it's night time, then I add the P25 to a belt holster (which rides behind a Leatherman Rebar), and the E50 is holstered in NiteIze expanding holster, inside a cargo pocket.


----------



## 300WSM (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks like it's three for me. I have an EagleTac D25A2 I carry in a leather sheath with my ESEE Izula 2. I have a Convoy S3 in my Maxpedition Pocket Organizer I carry in my BDU pants side pocket and I still have my beat up Streamlight Nano on my key chain.


----------



## wjv (Apr 24, 2014)

Technically one light

Currently an EagleTac D25A Clicky plus 2-4 spare batteries.

BUT:
In my get-home-bag in the trunk of may car is an older Fenix E11 + a box of 10 Alkaline batteries stored in a ziplock bag.

AND:
In my work bag I also have an ITP A2 EOS.

So best case scenario, I would have 3 1xAA lights and 16+ AA batteries. (some enloop some Alkie)
Worst case scenario, I would have the D25A and 5 AA batteries. (All enloop)


----------



## voicemaster (May 1, 2014)

I usually just edc one light on my keychain. I rotate between 4seven mini 123, sunwayman m11r sirius and eagletac d25c ti.
If I am carrying my backpack, then I will bring one more light which I also rotate between nitecore p12, nitecore ea4 and fenix pd35.


----------



## Tmack (May 1, 2014)

I find myself going from 1-3 
A convoy m1 xml2 3a that I wouldn't hesitate to hammer a nail in with, a tcr10vn if the occasion fits, or a C20cvn, V11rvn. 
If i know I'm really going to need it, the mm15vn, or Mx25l3vn goes on my belt, but too seldom to be considered edc. 

And always carry my IZULA 2, or Gerber BG fixed, and or esee 5/ vintage cold steel tanto. Again, if the occasion fits.


----------



## LanthanumK (May 2, 2014)

Three lights. 1xNiMH AAA light for everyday tasks, in a little pouch on my phone holster. 2xCR2016 light for backup/firefly mode, on my keychain. 2xCR123A light for emergency/tactical/heavy duty use, in a separate holster. Extra lithium primaries for all three.


----------



## Dry-cell (May 6, 2014)

I carry two flashlights, my Fenix LD01 with pocket clip in my left pocket (flashlight on the inside). The second, a 2x AA in a sheath attached to my belt on the right hand side. I alternate between my LD20 and Olight T-25 Tactical. The other items I carry also are a digital watch, keys and a howler whistle by GoingGear.


----------



## fyrstormer (May 6, 2014)

Three: A Jetbeam TC-R2, a Muyshondt Ti Aeon, and a McGizmo Sapphire 25.


----------



## will manners (May 7, 2014)

I usually carry two lights with me wherever I go. The 1xAAA MXDL and an ultrafire c20.

The MXDL is great because I can use and abuse it as much as I like and it hasn't shown any signs of giving up  (plus it's dirt cheap).
The c20 is there if I need some more serious light (although it pales in comparison to some other EDC's).


----------



## ArmoredFiend (May 9, 2014)

*Re: How many lights do you EDC?*

1 is minimum... 2 is when i go out for long period like whole day or so..or when i go out at night. 

3 is when i sleep over at other places...

never edc 4 before unless i am bringing my partner 1


----------

